# I nostri sogni.....



## Old Giusy (25 Ottobre 2007)

Prendendo spunto da alcuni post in Amore e Sesso per "Ammesso che sia...", vi invito a raccontare i vostri sogni....
E' un argomento che mi ha sempre affascinato....
Chissà riusciamo anche ad interpretarli....


----------



## leone73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Prendendo spunto da alcuni post in Amore e Sesso per "Ammesso che sia...", vi invito a raccontare i vostri sogni....
> E' un argomento che mi ha sempre affascinato....
> Chissà riusciamo anche ad interpretarli....


faccio sogni premonitori


----------



## Old sfigatta (25 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> faccio sogni premonitori


----------



## leone73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


>


purtroppo è vero


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> purtroppo è vero


Perchè purtroppo?
Prevedi solo cose brutte?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Perchè purtroppo?
> Prevedi solo cose brutte?


si, per me o per chi sta con me, nel mio caso, infatti avevo già sognato l'epilogo ed ho già sognato il futuro di questa persona .

ho anche spesso  tante percezioni


----------



## Old Angel (25 Ottobre 2007)

Vi sembrerà strano ma da quando sono stato tradito, non sogno più o almeno non li ricordo, mi sveglio al mattino un foglio bianco, na tabula rasa


----------



## Old Leone 73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Vi sembrerà strano ma da quando sono stato tradito, non sogno più o almeno non li ricordo, mi sveglio al mattino un foglio bianco, na tabula rasa


sarà un 'effetto???


----------



## Old Buscopann (25 Ottobre 2007)

Potessi sognare i numeri del superenalotto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## @lex (25 Ottobre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Potessi sognare i numeri del superenalotto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


una volta li ho sognati e ho pure vinto.....poi mi sono svegliato....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ciao busco


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Ottobre 2007)

Ale sei un mito!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Io sogno spesso di essere incinta....che vuol dire?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ale sei un mito!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
forse che vorresti essere mamma


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> forse che vorresti essere mamma


I sogni son desideri....chiusi in fondo al cuor....


----------



## @lex (25 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ale sei un mito!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che devi stare lontana da me allora!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












la mia ex mi ha soprannominato inseminator


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> che devi stare lontana da me allora!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh cavolo!!!!
Ed io che ti volevo conoscere!!!!


----------



## @lex (25 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Oh cavolo!!!!
> Ed io che ti volevo conoscere!!!!


in senso biblico? no dai!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









comunque ad essere seri sono parecchi anni che non sogno. e proprio l'altra notte ho sognato che io da adulto mi portavo in giro all'eta approssimativa di un anno in un passeggino.ad un certo punto mi allontano e tornando al passeggino vedo che non ci sono più. angoscia.... e poi mi sono svegliato.
vor di'????????


----------



## Old Leone 73 (25 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> in senso biblico? no dai!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
che sei rimasto bambino?? e che vuoi crescere??


----------



## @lex (25 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> che sei rimasto bambino?? e che vuoi crescere??


che ero ubriaco perso la sera prima? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












forse che io VORREI ritornare bambino?


----------



## Old Buscopann (25 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> in senso biblico? no dai!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secondo me son stati i peperoni  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## @lex (25 Ottobre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me son stati i peperoni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, caso mai le melanzane. da 10 giorni le sto mangiando...fritte, ripiene,alla parmigiana, con la pasta, ecc.....
mi sta venedo la pelle un pò viola in effetti............


----------



## Old Buscopann (25 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> no, caso mai le melanzane. da 10 giorni le sto mangiando...fritte, ripiene,alla parmigiana, con la pasta, ecc.....
> mi sta venedo la pelle un pò viola in effetti............


Di che colore era il passeggino??!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> in senso biblico? no dai!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Ale, non in senso biblico.
Che sogno strano....
Forse è l'idea di sentirti un pò ancora bambino per alcuni aspetti, con la successiva presa di coscienza che sei un adulto in realtà....
Eh....mi sento un pò psicologa!


----------



## @lex (25 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No Ale, non in senso biblico.
> Che sogno strano....
> Forse è l'idea di sentirti un pò ancora bambino per alcuni aspetti, con la successiva presa di coscienza che sei un adulto in realtà....
> Eh....mi sento un pò psicologa!


può essere.....ma è un bene o un male?
mi sdraio sul divano?


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> può essere.....ma è un bene o un male?
> mi sdraio sul divano?


La componente fanciullesca ti porta a prendere la vita con leggerezza e a guardarla con gli occhi ingenui e spontanei di un bambino, ma la componente adulta ti aiuta a risolvere le difficoltà e a prenderti le tue responsabilità...
E' davvero un bel mix.... L'ho detto io che sei interessante!


----------



## @lex (25 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> La componente fanciullesca ti porta a prendere la vita con leggerezza e a guardarla con gli occhi ingenui e spontanei di un bambino, ma la componente adulta ti aiuta a risolvere le difficoltà e a prenderti le tue responsabilità...
> E' davvero un bel mix.... L'ho detto io che sei interessante!












ok. se e quando ci incontreremo portami il ciuccio


----------



## @lex (25 Ottobre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Di che colore era il passeggino??!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi pare fosse bianco


----------



## Old Addos (25 Ottobre 2007)

*Sogni carogni*

In genere faccio sogni cruenti ; chissà , forse sono la spia di un temperamento che negli anni ho sin troppo smussato.


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Ottobre 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> In genere faccio sogni cruenti ; chissà , forse sono la spia di un temperamento che negli anni ho sin troppo smussato.


Ma cruenti nel senso di sanguinari e sanguinosi?


----------



## Old Addos (25 Ottobre 2007)

*Fritto misto*

In genere , incidenti stradali e sparatorie.


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Ottobre 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> In genere , incidenti stradali e sparatorie.


Oddio.... Che cosa brutta....


----------



## Old Addos (25 Ottobre 2007)

*Ma no !*

E perchè mai ? In fondo , sono solo sogni . . . . . .


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Anche io sogno spesso di ammazzare mostri o cose sanguinarie. Mi hanno detto che è sintomo di aggressività repressa.

quando non sogno cose sanguinarie faccio sempre due sogni ricorrenti:

- nel primo, io sono in un autobus. Vedo il mio ex di spalle sui sedili di fronte, e aspetto che si giri. Quando si gira e mi vede scende, ma non mi saluta, allora scendo e lo inseguo. Ma lui continua a camminare facendo finta di niente, anche se so benissimo che mi ha vista. Spesso gli inseguimenti si protraggono in androni, scale, mercati e luoghi affollati, l'unica cosa è che è sempre categoricamente buio o l'imbrunire.

-nel secondo: sono in un bosco molto fitto, qualcosa come una foresta pluviale, sono le prime luci dell'aurora, anche prima, probabilmente le cinque di mattina e io sto camminando tra le piante. Mi infilo in una specie di portico di cemento con archi (stile acquedotto romano) e camminando mi ritrovo sommersa in una pozza di acqua scura con i riflessi verdi, che mi bagna fino alle ascelle. Ho addosso una vestaglia lunga bianca, come quella di mia nonna, ma molto spoglia, senza merletti ne niente, tipo "casa di cura". Ho i capelli bagnati lunghi appiccicati alla testa , mi posso specchiare nell'acqua, a tratti(ora che ci penso quando uscì The ring e vidi Samara Morgan, mi stupii della sua somiglianza con la mia immagine del sogno)
Mi sta inseguendo un animale,grosso e molto pericoloso, sento il suo fiato nella foresta.
E l'acqua nera mi terrorizza, ma continuo a camminare, continuo continuo e continuo per giorni, senza mangiare ne bere, finchè non mi sveglio. 
Di solito nel sogno non subentra mai il senso di rassegnazione, e quando l'animale mi sta alle spalle e so che mi sta per balzare addosso, o quando sono troppo stanca, non smetto mai di camminare, o raccogliere grosse radici per difendermi.


In genere i miei sogni più belli sono ambientati in cima a montagne altissime, con prati di fiori secchi e azzurri, o tra campi di grano con spighe mature e fichi.
Non c'è mai nessuna casa nei miei sogni più belli, nè costruzioni.Solo pezzi di edifici antichi o decadenti, o moumenti misteriosi e ancestrali (tipo i dolmen).


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Ottobre 2007)

A me capita spesso di sognare di voler fare qualcosa e non riuscirci... Mi stanco molto nel sogno...e mi alzo stanca!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (25 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> A me capita spesso di sognare di voler fare qualcosa e non riuscirci... Mi stanco molto nel sogno...e mi alzo stanca!


mm..penso di aver capito il tipo di sogno...come quei sogni dove vorresti prendere che so, un bicchiere, ma il tuo braccio non ne vuole sapere di muoversi per quanti sforzi fai?e ci riesci solo dopo molto?......mmm...forse dormi troppo poco o dormi male?


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> mm..penso di aver capito il tipo di sogno...come quei sogni dove vorresti prendere che so, un bicchiere, ma il tuo braccio non ne vuole sapere di muoversi per quanti sforzi fai?e ci riesci solo dopo molto?......mmm...forse dormi troppo poco o dormi male?


Ecco si, tipo.... Oppure devo camminare e le mie gambe non ne vogliono sapere di muoversi... Devo correre e non ce la faccio.... Devo spostare degli oggetti e non ne ho la forza... Oppure parlare ed il suono della mia voce non esce... No, dormo parecchio e bene....


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (25 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ecco si, tipo.... Oppure devo camminare e le mie gambe non ne vogliono sapere di muoversi... Devo correre e non ce la faccio.... Devo spostare degli oggetti e non ne ho la forza... Oppure parlare ed il suono della mia voce non esce... No, dormo parecchio e bene....


 
allora...bloccata in una situazione da cui nonostante i tuoi sforzi, non riesci a uscire. 

Io ti consiglio di andare a vivere da sola..


----------



## leone73 (26 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Anche io sogno spesso di ammazzare mostri o cose sanguinarie. Mi hanno detto che è sintomo di aggressività repressa.
> 
> quando non sogno cose sanguinarie faccio sempre due sogni ricorrenti:
> 
> ...



forse sei ancora attaccata molto al tuo ex, anche se cerchi di dimenticarlo.

il secondo seongo sembra un film dell'orrore, non saprei spiegare!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> allora...bloccata in una situazione da cui nonostante i tuoi sforzi, non riesci a uscire.
> 
> Io ti consiglio di andare a vivere da sola..


Ecco...appunto...


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ecco...appunto...


Sognare di fare sesso con l'ultimo ex che per vari motivi non ti vuole più cosa significa?


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sognare di fare sesso con l'ultimo ex che per vari motivi non ti vuole più cosa significa?


che si lega a quell'altro...sei pericolosissimaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> che si lega a quell'altro...sei pericolosissimaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!


A quell'altro....quale????


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> A quell'altro....quale????


dell'essere incinta....


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> dell'essere incinta....
























Non hai tutti i torti, in effetti il desiderio di maternità c'è... Ma devo trovare qlc da amare e che mi ami prima...


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non hai tutti i torti, in effetti il desiderio di maternità c'è... Ma devo trovare qlc da amare e che mi ami prima...


pipiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!! annunciazione...annunciazione!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> pipiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!! annunciazione...annunciazione!!!!!!!!!


Tu Marì Marì....
Fosse così semplice....


----------



## Old amarax (27 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Prendendo spunto da alcuni post in Amore e Sesso per "Ammesso che sia...", vi invito a raccontare i vostri sogni....
> E' un argomento che mi ha sempre affascinato....
> Chissà riusciamo anche ad interpretarli....


Proprio stanotte ho sognato l'amante di mio marito.E...volete sapere? Era diventato il sindaco della mia città 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  .
Aveva un vestito rosso lungo e non mi riconosceva.C'era lei con il marito ed i figli e camminava verso un ponte sotto casa di un'amica.
Io salgo le scale e cerco il mio cellulare...ne trovo un'altro che ha la mia suoneria...poi trovo i cancelli di casa aperti...e controllo che non sia entrato nessuno.Sul balconcino solo una busta nera di immondizia.Io corro fuori x inseguire il mio cane che nel trambusto era uscito di casa.
Aspetto l'interpretazione?


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Proprio stanotte ho sognato l'amante di mio marito.E...volete sapere? Era diventato il sindaco della mia città
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come mi hanno fattom notare...peperoni....


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tu Marì Marì....
> Fosse così semplice....


ma tu sei una dea.................


----------



## Old amarax (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> come mi hanno fattom notare...peperoni....


noooooooooo dieta!!! e un pò di Martini


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ma tu sei una dea.................


----------



## Old SarahM. (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> in senso biblico? no dai!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che devi stare più attento  

	
	
		
		
	


	













SERIA: che devi prenderti maggior cura del tuo bambino interiore, alex


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> che devi stare più attento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o che sono così disincantato che quella parte se n'è andata?


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> noooooooooo dieta!!! e un pò di Martini


e allora ti è già andata bene che non ti sei sognata Psycho in cinemascope...........


----------



## Old SarahM. (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> o che sono così disincantato che quella parte se n'è andata?


devi farla ritornare


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> devi farla ritornare


ci sarà mai stata?


----------



## Old SarahM. (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ci sarà mai stata?


sì alex, dico sul serio ..


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> sì alex, dico sul serio ..


sarah anche le mie domande sono serie....prima trovare la giusta domanda, ovviamente per poi non trovarne mai la risposta....


----------



## Old SarahM. (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sarah anche le mie domande sono serie....prima trovare la giusta domanda, ovviamente per poi non trovarne mai la risposta....


hoi hoi ... temo di non aver capito ...


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> hoi hoi ... temo di non aver capito ...


Anch'io...
Alex caro, quanto sei ermetico oggi!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

niente da capire.....alexfilosofia...sto parlando con me...grazie di farmi da specchio....


----------



## Old SarahM. (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> niente da capire.....alexfilosofia...sto parlando con me...grazie di farmi da specchio....


con piacere ... quando vuoi!


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> niente da capire.....alexfilosofia...sto parlando con me...grazie di farmi da specchio....


SSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!
Così sentiamo i tuoi discorsi....Gollum/Smeagol!!!!


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> SSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!
> Così sentiamo i tuoi discorsi....!!!!


giusy non so chi è/sono Gollum/Smeagol....spiega spiega...lotr per caso?


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> giusy non so chi è/sono Gollum/Smeagol....spiega spiega...lotr per caso?


Mai letto o visto "Il Signore degli anelli"?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> o che sono* così disincantato* che quella parte se n'è andata?


non sei tanto disincantato.....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sarah anche le mie domande sono serie....prima trovare la giusta domanda, ovviamente per poi non trovarne mai la risposta....


credo che le risposte le abbiamo già in noi......basta capire a quali domande corrispondono.....


----------



## Old SarahM. (27 Ottobre 2007)

io mi disincanto a leggere alcuni argomenti del confessionale .... ma bastaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mai letto o visto "Il Signore degli anelli"?


no...devo vergognarmi?


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> credo che le risposte le abbiamo già in noi......basta capire a quali domande corrispondono.....


sisi mi piacciono i puzzle....


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> io mi disincanto a leggere alcuni argomenti del confessionale .... ma bastaaaaaaaaaaaa


si, basta.........


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> non sei tanto disincantato.....


in effetti sono più incantato....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> in effetti sono più incantato....


da cosa????????????


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> no...devo vergognarmi?


Certo che no!
Era per farti capire chi è Gollum...
Un essere mostruoso diventato così perchè si era allontanato da tutti i suoi simili, viveva in luoghi bui ed aveva l'abitudine di parlare con se stesso, Smeagol, cioè con quell'essere che era stato prima di diventare un mostriciattollo. Quindi è uno che parla da solo, tra sè e sè....


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> da cosa????????????


ma dalla maga circe, chi altra?


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Certo che no!
> Era per farti capire chi è Gollum...
> Un essere mostruoso diventato così perchè si era allontanato da tutti i suoi simili, viveva in luoghi bui ed aveva l'abitudine di parlare con se stesso, Smeagol, cioè con quell'essere che era stato prima di diventare un mostriciattollo. Quindi è uno che parla da solo, tra sè e sè....


mmmmmmmmmmmm io ascolto tra me e me.....ma che strunzate! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












forse........


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (27 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Prendendo spunto da alcuni post in Amore e Sesso per "Ammesso che sia...", vi invito a raccontare i vostri sogni....
> E' un argomento che mi ha sempre affascinato....
> Chissà riusciamo anche ad interpretarli....


io faccio per lo + sogni bellissimi, ma proprio belli belli, l'unico incubo è quello che ho raccontato di là....
sogno di cadere da un balcone a spalle indietro e di precipitare in un lago....arriva un motoscafo che mi trancia con l'elica del motore....io nn riesco a muivermi ma non mi preoccupo...so che è un sogno....
ma che significa????????????????????


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> io faccio per lo + sogni bellissimi, ma proprio belli belli, l'unico incubo è quello che ho raccontato di là....
> sogno di cadere da un balcone a spalle indietro e di precipitare in un lago....arriva un motoscafo che mi trancia con l'elica del motore....io nn riesco a muivermi ma non mi preoccupo...so che è un sogno....
> ma che significa????????????????????


Forse che le situazioni difficili, per quanto possano essere difficili, non ti abbattono perchè le affronti in maniera consapevole e razionale???????
Boh.........


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> mmmmmmmmmmmm io ascolto tra me e me.....ma che strunzate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gollum/Smeagol parlava e si ascoltava da solo...
Però è un tenero!!!!! Crudele ma tenero!!!!


----------



## Old SarahM. (27 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Gollum/Smeagol parlava e si ascoltava da solo...
> Però è un tenero!!!!! Crudele ma tenero!!!!


anche io mi parlo da sola ... non c'è nessuno che mi ascolti meglio di quanto lo faccia io


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Ottobre 2007)

Eccolo qui... è in inglese ma rende la dicotomia! Uno buono l'altro cattivo!!!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=DLvIFRNbqOs


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (27 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Forse che le situazioni difficili, per quanto possano essere difficili, non ti abbattono perchè le affronti in maniera consapevole e razionale???????
> Boh.........


quanto a razionalità.....faccio schifo....anche se le cose migliori della mia vita le ho fatte per istinto......


----------



## Old SarahM. (27 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Eccolo qui... è in inglese ma rende la dicotomia! Uno buono l'altro cattivo!!!
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=DLvIFRNbqOs


omaronnamia ma chiss è nu dissociato ... nono io sto un tantinello meglio


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> omaronnamia ma chiss è nu dissociato ... nono io sto un tantinello meglio


Ha solo subito dei traumi, ha avuto un'infanzia difficile, nessuno gli voleva bene....


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> omaronnamia ma chiss è nu dissociato ... nono io sto un tantinello meglio


sara ve bene l'empatia e il compenetrarsi, ma quello avrei dovuto essere io.
va bene che l'avatar è femminile ma arrivare alla sostituzione...


----------



## Old SarahM. (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sara ve bene l'empatia e il compenetrarsi, ma quello avrei dovuto essere io.
> va bene che l'avatar è femminile ma arrivare alla sostituzione...


psycho ... statte accuorte


----------



## Old SarahM. (27 Ottobre 2007)

*alla c.a. di mr. alex*



SarahM. ha detto:


> anche io mi parlo da sola ... non c'è nessuno che mi ascolti meglio di quanto lo faccia io


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


>


bon, parliamoci!


----------

